# Rango



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

So, like, there's this movie called Rango, and it has all these animal people things in the trailer, and like, yea, I figured "omfg, I'll let furries ruin it with their smut" so here it is:

A Movie Site.

It actually looks like it'll be pretty good.

From what I've heard, it's going to be like a kid version of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Seriously, I'm wondering if it'll be loosely associated or if it will have many parallels.

Also, if you need a visual, I have one:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like it could be promising and worth a watch.


----------



## Adelphos (Sep 2, 2010)

How exactly do you make a drug-addled journey through Nevada 'kid friendly'? 0.o

*watches trailer*

Oh, they didn't. They just made another animated adventure flick that happens to have Johnny Depp in a floral shirt.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Adelphos said:


> How exactly do you make a drug-addled journey through Nevada 'kid friendly'? 0.o


 
I have no idea, that's why I'm curious how much of the movie will transfer over.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Ohh I saw the trailer for this a few months back. Looks good, doesn't hurt either that JD is in it.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Furries will probably love this character

- Voiced by Claudia Black
- Has a French accent
- Is an anthro fox


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2011)

i saw the trailer some time ago, it seemed like a fun movie but nothing too memorable.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Weremagnus did this first.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1166708/


----------



## Taralack (Feb 27, 2011)

What a necro.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay my thread is back. :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow.  I never noticed the resemblance to Fear n Loathing.....
Im just sad that furries are gonna fap to a kids movie again v.v


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

fucking newfags necro-ing shit that I then post in. fuck.

still they stole this fucking idea.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't care if this is a necro, the movie looks good. 

I love Johnny Depp.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2011)

Necroposting to the max.

Relevant (nsfw)


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Necroposting to the max.
> 
> Relevant (nsfw)


 no. no. no. you didnt have to do that.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> no. no. no. you didnt have to do that.


 
:3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> no. no. no. you didnt have to do that.


 
Yes he did, you know he did. XD


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Weremagnus did this first.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/
Weremagnus did this first.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/
Weremagnus did this first.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/


----------



## Conker (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Weremagnus did this first.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/
> Weremagnus did this first.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/
> ...


I don't think Hollywood gives a shit :3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Weremagnus did this first.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2929922/




That says it was submitted a year ago, i.e. 2010.

Rango is from at least July 2009.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That says it was submitted a year ago, i.e. 2010.
> 
> Rango is from at least July 2009.


 On her other art site her lizards first are posted in early 2009-late 2008


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> On her other art site her lizards first are posted in early 2009-late 2008


 
Well maybe you should've linked that one, gosh


----------



## Taralack (Feb 27, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Wow.  I never noticed the resemblance to Fear n Loathing.....
> Im just sad that furries are gonna fap to a kids movie again v.v


 
I believe it is supposed to be an animated version of Fear and Loathing. 

Also Deo, Hollywood doesn't care, I don't see how Civil War American furries are relevant, but the fact that you're defending WM is kinda cute.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Implying there aren't a million other anthro movies.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 4, 2011)

Saw it on Wednesday (won two tickets to a screening), it's pretty fun. I thought Claudia Black sound have gotten more lines though.

There's a line where a character says "I'll even let you kiss my sister" but I misheard 'kiss' as 'fist' which made me go "WTF, did he really say that?"


----------



## Cain (Mar 5, 2011)

Just saw it yesterday. Yeah the anthro fox was kinda funny. Needed waay more lines though. But the movie was really good!
I'm buying the soundtrack once it comes out. :3


----------



## LLiz (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to see it, but I need some kind of excuse to go see a movie like this.


----------



## Branch (Mar 5, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Just saw it yesterday. Yeah the anthro fox was kinda funny. Needed waay more lines though. But the movie was really good!
> I'm buying the soundtrack once it comes out. :3


 
heh. soundtrack is so awesome cuz they stole 1/2 of it from 'ounce upon a time in the west' and 'fear and loathing in las vegas'

the shout out to 'chinatown' was great. too bad Beans wasn't the mayor's daughter. ;;

when he meets the spirit of the west, the entire time im whispering like a douche "please be Clint Eastwood, please be Clint Eastwood, please be Clint Eastwood". and then it was. and i shouted. and some guy told me to shut up.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

Cant wait to see this. The commercial is funny as hell.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of reptiles, and needless to say I LOVED this movie. The rattlesnake was over-the-top amazing. Best character in the movie. I was also pretty partial to the beaded lizard (gila monster?) character. Definitely will see it again, and the soundtrack has been on my want-list since before the movie came out. Hans Zimmer ftw.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Comes out here the same day as DA2 and Pokemon B/W AUUUUGH WTB MORE TIME


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Shadowwolf said:


> I'm a big fan of reptiles, and needless to say I LOVED this movie. The rattlesnake was over-the-top amazing. Best character in the movie. I was also pretty partial to the beaded lizard (gila monster?) character. Definitely will see it again, and the soundtrack has been on my want-list since before the movie came out. Hans Zimmer ftw.



Rattlesnake Jake was awesome (I'll be naming my new crested gecko Jake (half after Rattlesnake Jake, half after Jake Sully from Avatar).
Bad Bill was a Gila Monster according to the official site, a gila monster voiced by Ray Winstone (I noticed he had a cockney accent in the movie, wondered where he got it from)


----------



## Swift12 (Nov 7, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Wow.  I never noticed the resemblance to Fear n Loathing.....
> Im just sad that furries are gonna fap to a kids movie again v.v



This is FURaffinity. If you are not a furry, then what the frag are you doing here? I am not posting in anime forums either, exactly for the reason that I hate anime....


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

You waited 9 months to say that?

Locked for necro.


----------

